# Show Us Your Japanese Auto Chronographs!



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello All,

I just thought I'd share a few photos of some of my favourite Seiko Automatic chronographs.

First up is a Seiko 5 Speed Timer fron November 1971. It has a 6139 movement with 21 jewels rather than the usual 17.

The bracelet is quite nice too







.



















Next is one of my 6138-0011 Chronographs bought from Roy. It's a huge watch measuring 43mm across







but it's a current favourite.










And last but by no means least...........my slide rule 6138-7000







. This is another recent purchase from Roy.










Right, I've shown you mine....now let's see yours


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photos of great watches Ian









Ive only got the one auto chrono, the Brown Bullhead in the middle...

The 6138 has gone now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Purchased from our gracious host on one of his Swiss Rubber Deployment straps







....

*Seiko 1970`s 6138-3002, 21 Jewel Automatic Chronograph *


















BTW TWIMC Photo File Size 99.79 KB


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Purchased from our gracious host on one of his Swiss Rubber Deployment straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I think I need to use more file compression







I always try to make them 800 pixels wide though.

That's a nice watch,I've got one here that belongs to a colleague.It was his late father's watch and it's pretty rough to say the least! It needs a chronograph seconds hand and an end piece for the bracelet. I'm loathed to start it befor I can at least get my hands on a seconds hand for it.

Ian


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Great photos of great watches Ian
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Have you got a leather fetish Jase?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

These are pics of my mate's watch.His late father wore it for several years and smashed the glass on one occasion.

It needs a hand and lug filler,hopefully a new mineral glass will be available or else it's Dremel time


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

After a recent selling spree I have two left -

7016-5011 on Hirsch Liberty -










6139-7060 bought with others (now sold) from Roy -


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

And here are two I sold recently - I regret letting the green dial Citizen go -


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

psychlist said:


> And here are two I sold recently - I regret letting the green dial Citizen go -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some of those Citizen jobs about 12 months ago.I just couldn't get into them though.









Ian


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> I had some of those Citizen jobs about 12 months ago.I just couldn't get into them though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I know what you mean, but I miss the one with the green two-tone dial, even though I never wore it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW TWIMC Photo File Size 99.79 KB
> ...


I was advised to go on a diet, the original has a file size of 354.81 KB









Its strange I first took a liking to these Seiko`s when a friend at work showed me the one his father had owned then Roy puts some on his next update, nice timing Mr Taylor


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just got this one off Roy, from his last update. Have not had time to get my own photo yet, as Roy has been making a minor adjustment to it to get it to run correctly. But I got a nice dark brown aligator strap for it at the weekend and can't wait to get it back.

My first vintage Seiko and first Japanese auto chrono. Won't be the last either: I'm looking out for a Citizen 8110 now. If one comes up when I have the cash - it's mine!!








Anyone any ideas/opinions on what is the best model Citizen auto chrono to get?

Photo credit to Jayhawk's excellent Seiko reference:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't have many chronos (only 2) - one is now faulty







and this is the other one. It's a cool watch but it's obviously been well used, I was going to get another dial for it but I've decided that I like the well used look - I've worn it today and it's working well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got loads









Here are a couple of pics:




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

How do you rate those Citizen's against the Seiko's Paul?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

ESL said:


> How do you rate those Citizen's against the Seiko's Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George,

I personally think that the Seikos are better quality.The Citizens do have a nice flyback function though.

Wearing this one today


















I've started on Alisars 6138........It was too damn hot yesterday though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> How do you rate those Citizen's against the Seiko's Paul?


Small


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Are they that much smaller? Can someone do a comparison shot of a Seiko and Citizen chrono together??


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

seiko6139 said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > How do you rate those Citizen's against the Seiko's Paul?
> ...


The Citizens I illustrate above had nice flyback functions and it was not until Xantiagib pointed it out to me did I realise that my Seiko 7016-5011 also had flyback. I had owned it for months without realising it - doh!









So it would appear some Seikos do have this function.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Citizen Bullheads are 37mm while that 6138 above is 43mm


----------

